# Horse laying down more then usual



## lovemyhorseCash (Jul 27, 2011)

Have the vet out. It is better than waiting around while her condition could be getting worse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, I was thinking that... but it's weird, cause she doesn't seem to be in pain. but I'll tell my sister that she should /:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It could be anything from her horse has found a new comfy spot to sleep and sees no reason to get up to the far extreme of something being seriously wrong.

There is a whole gamut of various things that could cause a horse to be fatigued.


----------



## Sunda (Jul 20, 2010)

If a horse is lying down more than usual, I would difinitely investigate. It tells me she's in pain in some way. Does she limp? She might have been kicked or hurt in some way? My horse made herself sore by kicking out at another horse and hit the fence. But, she's old and the extra activity made her sore. I always worry about founder or abcess when they lay down a lot.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

How hot is it? What is the humidity? Have you checked her temperature? Gums? You can't really say it's not colic because there are so many different kinds and the symptoms can change depending on the situation. Not saying that is the issue. I would check the temp....


----------



## Jmccurdy (Aug 11, 2011)

My filly lays down alot, but is perfectly healthy ,she just enjoys laying down


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Jmccurdy said:


> My filly lays down alot, but is perfectly healthy ,she just enjoys laying down


It is not wrong or strange that horses like to lay down and nap.

The only thing that is of concern in the OP's post is that she said the horse is laying down quite a bit more than it used to.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunda said:


> If a horse is lying down more than usual, I would difinitely investigate. It tells me she's in pain in some way. Does she limp? She might have been kicked or hurt in some way? My horse made herself sore by kicking out at another horse and hit the fence. But, she's old and the extra activity made her sore. I always worry about founder or abcess when they lay down a lot.


She does have scratches on her from the other horses, but no bruising swelling or limping.




farmpony84 said:


> How hot is it? What is the humidity? Have you checked her temperature? Gums? You can't really say it's not colic because there are so many different kinds and the symptoms can change depending on the situation. Not saying that is the issue. I would check the temp....


Checked her Temp, Respiratory and heart rate/pulse. All normal, slighty on the slower side on heart rate, but that's normal for her... but her stomach sounds like a volcano. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

